# Tattoo?



## Orionpk

Can anyone recommend an artist or a place to get tattoo in Tokyo/Kyoto please? I'm not looking to get anything super complicated but just need to find a trustworthy place.

Thanks.


----------



## Oblivion Child

Unfortunately, I cannot help you find a tattoo artist, but I am sure you can find many nice ones, especially in Tokyo.
I have several that I had done before moving to Japan, so now I am also looking for a good tattoo artist in the Tokyo area.
Good luck!


----------

